# Bargain Snooper



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

;D Purchased from Costco in Leeds last night S6-R Neo, for the amazing price of Â£235 inc. They had run out of the origin blue 1, and said oh! we have a few of these as an optional choice , will it do. Mark speeds to the till with it , and then hides it in the boot before they change there minds. RESULT ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Well done mate........... Do you think you could get anymore   

troy


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry Mate, as i picked mine up ,she said i was lucky as there was only 1 more left, and that was at 6pm last night .


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Never mind ...Cheers mate.

Let me know how you get on with it.

Regards Troy


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It seems all the Costco's are doing this. I spoke to the one in Chingford and they had plenty of Snoopers and more coming in tomorrow.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Does this include the radar / laser detector ?

How does it compare to the road angel? seems to get a good write up. :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yes

and yes it does get a good write up. I may go get mine tomorrow.


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

The Costco in Edinburgh have them in stock also, must be natioinwide, its on there website also 

John 8)


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone have the link? www.costco.co.uk seems to be just a single page?

Thanks

Drew


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

mmmmmmm......sounds interesting.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

G/Friend called both the Glasgow and Edinburgh store, in both the price was Â£290 odd inclusive of vat.

The woman could not confirm if the additional dash top Laser and Radar detector was included in the pack, all that was shown on the screen was Snooper S6R..... :-/

Can anyone confirm for sure that this has the grill and dashtop detector ?

Thanks!
Des.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

The one i bought monday is the R-Neo, which has both the GSP and Radar, but the Â£235 was with a voucher useable only this week which gave you Â£50 off, not that i had one , i just asked at the till


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Now I want one!!! Anyone offering to do a group buy??!!!Come on uppppnorthTT!!!!!!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> The one i bought monday is the Â R-Neo, which has both the GSP and Radar, but the Â£235 was with a voucher useable only this week which gave you Â£50 off, not that Â i had one , i just asked at the till Â


Cheers !
I asked for the voucher as you said and bought the last one for Â£235. ;D
Bargain. 
Right then, where is Jonahs fitting instructions


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Lucky man Des, last one and a good price - envious 

Dave


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Lucky man Des, last one and a good price - envious Â
> 
> Dave


Yeah, really pleased!!! they said that they couldn't get enough ;D might be getting more in later in the week.


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

The Costco near my office in Reading (Nr Madjeski Stadium) has loads of them, I was there yesterday and they have a 5 foot stack of them and yes they include both rader and led

What price are these normally? are they that cheap that its a no brainer, I've currently got a snooper SD815iS, its alright, compact but nothing special just beeps at everything

One thing I think I threw my voucher book away, how else can you get the additional discount?


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

where do you receommend you mount the detector part, under the bonnet or on the dash?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> where do you receommend you mount the detector part, under the bonnet or on the dash?


If you have a look in AbsoluTTe 1 and 2 Jonah has written a report on it.
He fabricated a small mounting bracket to mount the detector behind the front grill.

Regarding the discount voucher, just ask for one in the store...... that's what I done ;D


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> If you have a look in AbsoluTTe 1 and 2 Jonah has written a report on it.
> He fabricated a small mounting bracket to mount the detector behind the front grill.
> 
> Regarding the discount voucher, just ask for one in the store...... that's what I done Â ;D


Do you reckon they have got the price wrong as I've been searching the net and they are normally over Â£400.........I'm considering taking my SD815iS back into Costco as thats where I got it from, say its broken, returning it then upgrading to the this one....only problem I can't fing my damn receipt!


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats the warning signal on it like? is it a beep or does it have the digital voice warning


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Whats the warning signal on it like? is it a beep or does it have the digital voice warning


Speed related beeps.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Do you reckon they have got the price wrong as I've been searching the net and they are normally over Â£400.........I'm considering taking my SD815iS back into Costco as thats where I got it from, say its broken, returning it then upgrading to the this one....only problem I can't fing my damn receipt!


Checking the web the RRP is Â£499  the cheapest I found was Â£435. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The TTOC ran a couple of group buys this year. Can't remember the exact prices, but IIRC the first was Â£375 and the second was Â£330 :-/ Someone will be along to correct me ;D

So the price quoted by Costco is extraordinary : : ;D Grab 'em whilst you can, 'cos they may just realise their mistake soon ;D. We bought our Snoopers at wholesale prices... (the same price that the on-line retailers buy theirs at)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> So the price quoted by Costco is extraordinary Grab 'em whilst you can, 'cos they may just realise their mistake soon


Would do if I had a card and a branch nearby 

It has to be the bargain of the year!


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

what do you have to say to get the voucher? Is it only for this week that the discount applies??


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> what do you have to say to get the voucher? Is it only for this week that the discount applies??


Someone said earlier on in the thread that the voucher is for this week only :-/

I just asked one of the girls that was working in the store as there was a small notice mentioning the validity of the voucher. ;D


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

I've just bought mine from Costco in Chingford for approx Â£240, be quick as they only have 20 left, Costco Lake side are supposed to be getting a stock in this afternoon, however apparently there are plenty of people who have reserved them and will take priority.

They are going for approx Â£290 inc vat, however the voucher gets you Â£50 off this week, anyone who is a card holder should of recently received a voucher booklet, if not trying blagging the girl on the till, a fella next to me did and got his Â£50 off.

On top of the great price for the detector you also get 6 months free subscription to the downloadable updates, normally Â£5 a month.

One other thing apparently Costco are letting them go so cheap because a previous supplier let them down on another cheaper device so they got this one instead and are letting it go for cheaper, although this is only valid until this Sunday and prices will be going upto over Â£400 next week.

Can I hear all your cars revving up? Get down there quick, it is a bargain!!!

PS. I don't work for Costco or Snooper, I just now a bargain when I see one


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I think the other item was the Origin Blue i :-/


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

is the voucher just for the snooper or is it for any purchases made in costco??I am going to drive down to the chingford one later and join before buying one or maybe two!!!


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> is the voucher just for the snooper or is it for any purchases made in costco??I am going to drive down to the chingford one later and join before buying one or maybe two!!!


You get a booklet of vouchers every month or so, the vouchers cover everything from razors to Snoopers etc, the particular Â£50 off voucher is specifically for the Snooper.

Got mine up and running, just trying to work out where to put it in the car


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Got mine up and running, just trying to work out where to put it in the car


ROC,

Have a look in AbsoluTTe 1 and 2, Jonah has written an article on fitting and useage.


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> ROC,
> 
> Have a look in AbsoluTTe 1 and 2, Jonah has written an article on fitting and useage. Â


No, I need to express my TTOC membership I think

Unless someone would like to send over the instructions


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

;D well this was my first posting , im glad some of you also managed to get what appears to be the bargain of the year.


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> ;D well this was my first posting , im glad some of you also managed to get what appears to be the bargain of the year.


uppTTnorth

got mine today, how are you finding yours?


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

> Do you reckon they have got the price wrong as I've been searching the net and they are normally over Â£400.........I'm considering taking my SD815iS back into Costco as thats where I got it from, say its broken, returning it then upgrading to the this one....only problem I can't fing my damn receipt!


You will not need your receipt at Costco as everything you have ever purchased will be logged against your card on their system. Go for it !


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have just been and got mine. Plenty in Gateshead!

Looks complex - time to RTM ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sounds like a bargain... me and the boys are off to get one.

Anyone know if the display is backlit.

Troy


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Sounds like a bargain... me and the boys are off to get one.
> 
> Anyone know if the display is backlit.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Troy


Yes the display is back lit


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

How strong is your signal? (the bars going up on the left hand side of the screen), I can't seem to get off 1 bar


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Has anyone got the link to hardwiring the road angel? If not I will IM UK225.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Presuming Costco aren't selling these cheap, 'cos they are the MK1 version :

IIRC the MK2 comes with updated firmware... :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/HowToHardWireARoadAngel.pdf



> Has anyone got the link to hardwiring the road angel? If not I will IM UK225.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Cheers M8 another job for the weekend. ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

HTML of instructions here

http://www.kevin-st.co.uk/tt/road_angel/index.htm

Do not use the PDF from Kevins site as he has not updated it yet to the new one, the PDF from NuTTs site is current 

I would recomend fitting an inline fuse as well even though in the instructions the power comes from a feed with sufficcient fusing protection reason being the Road Angel cable is not great quality & have had 2 go short & knock the fuse out in the 12 months I have owned & I know of a few others who have experienced it.

Fuse 5 in the instructions although not powering anything else of massive importance only an oil sensor & CC control feed its more of pain if you lose all three cause of a bad cable.

Use a 3amp fuse in the inline carrier.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Am I right in thinking the snooper cable has a built in fuse?


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

> I have just been and got mine. Plenty in Gateshead!
> 
> Looks complex - time to RTM ;D


Off topic I know but I thought it was your car I saw in the car park in costco, not many like yours about this neck of the woods!!!
My mates thought I was sad cause I noticed the TTOC badge on the back(and they were slagging off the Green/green combo, philistines). Â Didn't have the TT with me courtesy A3 instead. Â had a look at the snooper too but wasn't too sure. Still thinking about it.

Joe


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

That would be me ;D ;D


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Went to costco in Reading last night (from Cardiff!) and bought 2!!! Now then it looks a little complicated so will have to read the manual now....I hate reading manuals! Looks a good bit of kit though! The vouchers run out at the weekend so be quick(and ask at the customer service desk for the book of vouchers!)


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Went to costco in Reading last night (from Cardiff!) and bought 2!!! Now then it looks a little complicated so will have to read the manual now....I hate reading manuals! Looks a good bit of kit though! The vouchers run out at the weekend so be quick(and ask at the customer service desk for the book of vouchers!)


its not too bad actually, the download is straight forward, it may take a couple of connections to complete it successfully, in ref to the installation, just simply plug it all in once you decide where to put it all, I put the aerial in the middle of the windscreen on the dash, the laser detector suckered to the windscreen at the top and ran the cable across the top of the windscreen, the wire easily slots behind the trim, then down the a pillar and situated the lcd on the right of the steering wheel on the dash at the bottom of the a pillar, only snag though there is too much cable, One thing to try and do though is not coil the antenna cable as this may affect your satelite signals


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

thanks roc!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Someone on here has some nice instructions on how to locate the laser detector behind the grill...

But I can't remember who, sorry :-[

Oh - and think twice before using the 'smart-mute' option.
This (surprisingly) mutes the beeps if you are doing less than 27mph (ish), or less than speed limit when a camera is noted (GPS).

Which is fine - unless you were doing (say) 59mph in a 60 (m25 for example), and then put your toe down as you are about to pass the camera...

I find Auto-mute the best compromise - bleeps at everything, buts drops volume after a few seconds.
Enough warning to check your speed, without being toooooo intrusive.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Someone on here has some nice instructions on how to locate the laser detector behind the grill...
> 
> But I can't remember who, sorry Â :-[
> 
> .


It would have been either Jonah or UK225


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jonah...

The instructions are in absoluTTE :


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

I heard a rumour that Costo have a 'Returns, no questions asked' policy

So if you decide its not for you, return it for a full refund....

(I can't guarantee thats the case. buts its what I've been told)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hers a few pics of how i mounted mine


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

yep, that was the one!

thanks (again) Jonah


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> Hers a few pics of how i mounted mine
> 
> What have you used to hold it to the base plate?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Hers a few pics of how i mounted mine
> 
> What have you used to hold it to the base plate?


2inch velcro and a cable tie for added security. Once the plate is mounted the RDL is accessible without removing the bumper also
Jonah


----------



## matt_tt (May 12, 2002)

i might go buy one of these tomorrow!

does anyone know if the GPS can interface to an iPAC or Palm Pilot for mapping?

cheers
matt


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Yes it can, someone posted this not too long ago. Try a search.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Snooper hardwired (as UK225s instructions - cheers) and wires all feeding down to the central consol and RD placed in corner of dash with wires feed down to central consol. Fantastic ;D


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Please show me the pics??


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

You cant IM the instructions !

Read the thread you can see a link to them :


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Jeez man (225) lighten up, you are so anal! I can't find the thread hence my request for the info....if I could find it I wouldn't ask [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

: You are already reading the thread the link is in try page 5...

Anal I think not :-*


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Costco Reading have sold out 
However they are taking details and when they get some more, expected in January they will honour the Voucher ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Not sure the point of pics I can mail them to you if you want. The instrument box is as Johan's pics in absolutte and the lasor detector is where UK225's road angel is (in the fitting instructions in this thread). Works a treat ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

How can I get in on this, as far as I know we haven't got a Costco near us (Huntingdon) 

Graham


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

If you go to www.costco.co.uk it tells you where they are based. The voucher runs out tomorrow. :-/


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Went to CostCo in Thurrock and they have sold out!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

I bought 2 at Reading and am gonna auction the spare on ebay unless anyone wants to make me an offer!!!!Am in Cardiff if that helps any??!!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The info I've read says the Laser is 360o but how does this work (especially if you mount it as recommended close to the front number plate)?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> The info I've read says the Laser is 360o but how does this work (especially if you mount it as recommended close to the front number plate)?


It doesnt work :-/ you only get front protection mounting like this, for this reason I have personally installed my laser detector on the front screen with a clear view out of the back window.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> It doesnt work Â :-/ you only get front protection mounting like this, for this reason I have personally installed my laser detector on the front screen with a clear view out of the back window.


but the 'detector' part of the unit only appears to be at the front?

Or is it replying on the signal bouncing off the cars / buildings ahead of you ???


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

Is anyone having probs with their Snooper S6-R?

Mine doesn't pick-up enough satelites to get a strong enough signal which results it it not working at all.

After speaking with Snooper they have advised me twice saying;

1. The GSP aerial must be faulty we will send you one when we get them in stock (this was said on Fri, still none in stock today)

2. When I called again today they changed the excuse and said that its the LCD unit that needs returning, they claim to have had 11 faulty ones out of 2000 Costco sold devices.

However when I called Costco to see if they have any in stock to switch mine with they said they have none left, no exact date for more to come in and admitted that they had had 'loads' of calls over the last fews days reporting faulty devices.

I've lost faith in mine and will be considering taking mine back for a refund.....anyone had a similar problem? or can you convince me to swap it over and stay with it......


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear that :-/ mine is working fine.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Sorry to hear that Â :-/ mine is working fine.


ditto.
on both points :-/

where did you locate the GPS unit? (and wires)
someone somewhere mentioned that the 'spare' wire should not be coiled? (tho mine is and works ok)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Here is mine:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sim/Cnv0032.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sim/Cnv0033.jpg


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> ditto.
> on both points :-/
> 
> where did you locate the GPS unit? Â (and wires)
> someone somewhere mentioned that the 'spare' wire should not be coiled? (tho mine is and works ok)


My gps unit/LCD is located at the bottom of the A pillar, the gps arial is located on the centre of the dash just in front of the windscreen with the seperate detector suckered on the windscreen at the top.

All cables run the length of the dash/windscreen inside the trim, all the cables are NOT coiled as I suspected that coiling them could cause an issue.

I think I maybe just unlucky, I will send it off to Snooper for the exchange and see how I get on with the next one......fingers crossed, by all accounts it seems to have good reviews......


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

best of luck fella

fwiw my GPS ariel is in the same place as yours, with detector suckered to screen next to it. 
LCD is at bottom on A pillar - where Sim has his detector.

It will be worth it - Honest!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

By having your GPS antena placed close to the RDL unit you are likely to get duff reading as the antena gives off the same signals as used with radars.
Jonah


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> By having your GPS antena placed close to the RDL unit you are likely to get duff reading as the antena gives off the same signals as used with radars.
> Jonah


 ??? how does that work then ???
To be honest, I've not noticed any false alarms as such (how can you tell anyway that they are false?), but it could just be that I've been 'finding' sources to justify the bleeps....


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

It states this in the manual. I imagine you get a lot of false K band signals.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> It states this in the manual. I imagine you get a lot of false K band signals.


ahhhh. one of those RTFM moments :-[ :-[

guess I'll move it later then - thank you!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Not sure it states why, but does say in bold font  ;D not to put them too close. IIRC 50cm min distance between the two.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Not sure it states why, but does say in bold font  ;D not to put them too close. IIRC 50cm min distance between the two.


I guess I'd better increase it from the 50mm then :-[ :-[

Note to self: It is no good just RTFM when you first install - you need to RFTM again if you play with the setup....


----------

